# маленький mta для локальной доставки

## ba

А есть ли какой-нить маленький MTA только для локальной доставки, который не висит сервисом, а запустили sendmail - он отложил в файлик и все?

----------

## viy

exim? правда не совсем маленький...

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> exim? правда не совсем маленький...

 

а он разве не должен быть запущен как сервис?

----------

## viy

Нет. У меня он стоит как основной MTA на домашней машине, я через него шлю всю почту (ИСП с прибабахом --- забубенили SMTP с авторизацией), в том числе и все локальное через него идет.

Мне очень по душе вот этот док:  "Создание почтовой системы на базе exim, dbmail, amavisd-new и postgresql". Сейчас по нему систему поднимаю, т.к. хочу хранить почту в базе (только PostgreSQL) и иметь к ней IMAP доступ.

----------

## ManJak

А поделитесь, чем он лучше/удобней/ваше сэндмыла?

Просто, поглядываю косо в его сторону, но не решаюсь, тот, ворде помощней, а экзим попроще.

----------

## viy

Ну, насчет попроще не знаю, т.к. с sendmail'ом близких отношений я избежал. А так список возможностей приличный.

Вообще это вопрос больше личных предпочтений (хе-хе, политическое кредо).

sendmail --- как-то считается почти умершим и недостойным (хотя конкретно сказать мне нечего);

qmail --- хороший софт, но разработчик на него забил. Да и амбиции его мне совсем не по душе.

Так что ставить его имеет смысл с набором (большим) патчей;

postfix --- быстро и сердито, но опять таки --- я слышал не совсем лестные отзывы;

exim --- методом исключения остается. Меня он устраивает тем, что бинарник единый (в отличии от qmail'а) и хорошо настраивается.

Все это субъективно, так что вот. Надо пробовать, иначе не определиться. К тому же опыта поддержки серьезных

почтовых серверов у меня нет.

----------

## ManJak

Пасиб, попробую на десктоп прилепить.

Может понравится   :Razz: 

----------

## larrikin

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qmail --- хороший софт, но разработчик на него забил. Да и амбиции его мне совсем не по душе.
> 
> 

 

Я конечно дико извиняюсь, но разработчик не забил на qmail.

Необоснованных амбиций у него ИМХО нет. Да, он сказал всем "найдите дыру,бабла дам". Ну так может найдете? Просто человек со всей серьезностью подошел к написанию программ (ну например то же djbdns) в плане безопасности и ни на шаг не отошел от стандартов (RFC), в отличие от того же named. Лично я доволен пакетами qmail и djbdns и не собираюсь их менять ни на что.

У меня стоит почтовый сервер, обрабатывающий около 100 тыс сообщений в сутки, qmail+vpopmail отлично справляются.

И в качестве домашнего почтовика у меня стоит qmail.

----------

## viy

Ну как сказать...

Если ты ставил qmail из портов, то наверняка на него было наложено около 20 патчей, которые придают ему более функциональный вид.

Далее --- почему все ставиться в /var/qmail? Есть стандарт FHS,

который писали не дураки и не просто так от нефиг делать. Я понимаю, что все можно подкрутить (я этим занимался), но на просьбы сделать

тарбол в соответствии с FHS D.J.B. не откликнулся и пошел дальше --- daemontools создают 2 (или 3?) доп. каталогов в корне системы!

А нафиг они мне там как админу? У меня /-раздел 64Мб, только для ядра и основных конфигов! А тут нате...

Я не собираюсь искать у него дыры, ибо уверен, что их там нет! И это его право не развивать проет дальше, утверждая, что это делается

во имя стабильности --- позиция в цеом-то неплохая! Но кол-во патчей говорит о том, что есть недостатки у qmail'а,

функциональные недостатки.

Еще раз --- софт хороший в целом, но есть у него "фишечки" которые я считаю необоснованными. Надеюсь я объяснил значение

моих слов "забил" и амбиции"?

Это мое мнение и мой выбор, это не хорошо и не плохо (в смысле --- не стоит обижаться и воспринимать лично).

----------

## larrikin

 *viy wrote:*   

> daemontools создают 2 (или 3?) доп. каталогов в корне системы!
> 
> 

 

странно, у меня 1

Я не собирался Вас обвинять в чем то, но при словах "амбиции" и "забил" вы не сказали ИМХО. А человек из за этого может неправильно понять и потом кому нибудь скажет так же  :Smile: .

Патчи добавляющие функционал? Нет. Ставил из оригинального тарбола. А, ну конечно, извиняюсь, vpopmail сверху прикрутил.

Для первого раза продукт, скажем так, несколько нетривиален в настройке. Но стабилен аки железобетон.

ИМХО.

----------

## larrikin

 *larrikin wrote:*   

> Патчи добавляющие функционал? Нет. Ставил из оригинального тарбола. А, ну конечно, извиняюсь, vpopmail сверху прикрутил.

 

Сорри, не объяснил почему ставил именно без сторонних патчей.

Нужно было собрать сервер, поставить проги, настроить и забыть про него. Собственно поэтому мой выбор пал на qmail+djbdns. Так как в то время сообщения о дырах в sendmail были чуть не ежедневно. Патчи ставить не стал по понятным причинам. После установки, настройки/теста продукт мне понравился и теперь я его использую не только на "забытых" серверах, а и на вполне боевых.

Да, еще. Смотрел как то на досуге исходники qmail. Долго думал... ниче не понял. Я конечно не программер, но в сырцах копаться приходится. Но тут я не понял ничего.

----------

## viy

В его сырцах я ковырялся --- стиль отсутствует нафиг, что, в принципе, уже является стилем  :Wink: 

----------

## sa10

 *ba wrote:*   

> А есть ли какой-нить маленький MTA только для локальной доставки, который не висит сервисом, а запустили sendmail - он отложил в файлик и все?

 

```

*  mail-mta/ssmtp

      Latest version available: 2.61

      Latest version installed: 2.61

      Size of downloaded files: 52 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/ssmtp/

      Description: Extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a Mailhub

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## ba

 *sa10 wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   А есть ли какой-нить маленький MTA только для локальной доставки, который не висит сервисом, а запустили sendmail - он отложил в файлик и все? 
> 
> ```
> 
> *  mail-mta/ssmtp
> ...

 

читаем внимательнее, мне надо чтобы он в файлик складывал, а не релею пересылал...

----------

## rusxakep

qmail не обижайте, он "железобетонный" за всю его историю не нашли ни одного серьезного бага. Так по-мелочи нашли парочку и все.

Так что если нужна надежность и секьюрноть - это qmail.

P.S: А каталоге в корне легко переправляются через симлинки в любое удобное место. Да и ручки никто не отменял. Если это уж так важно.

----------

## suslik

postfix нормальный - даже лучше экзима - в нем и тлс и авторизации очень просто делаются и юзверей он в mysql может хранить и формат ящиков mailbox а к нему цирус как имап+поп очень даже подходит и антивири и спамассассин тут-же легко стают

----------

